# Lionel post war locomotive 2037 e unit



## Ashcat0526 (Jan 28, 2018)

I am working on this locomotive and have come across something new to me. The e unit seems to be functioning correctly mechanically, but when I cycle it I get forward..neutral..reverse..neutral..nothing..neutral..nothing..neutral..forward..neutral..reverse..neutral then the nothing cycle again.

Any ideas? I am stumped.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Sounds like the contact drum and/or fingers are either dirty or not touching properly. They're a bit tricky to work on, but it's all replaceable if you're up to the task. Take a peek and check for cleanliness first though, as they sometimes get dirty and don't make solid contact.


----------



## Ashcat0526 (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks santafe158, I had cleaned it up, so I did it again. It seems to have helped for a while then it went back to the previous issue. Now, it seems to have good power in reverse but almost no movement going forward. Is that an e unit issue also? I have fixed a bunch of engines, but this one has a new suprise around every corner.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

One thing you can try with the E unit, is alcohol (91% isopropyl, from drug stores), and Q tips. Remove the E unit from the frame, so you can get access to the drum & fingers. Wet the Q tip, and rotate the drum around the complete rotation, while rubbing the Q tip on the copper segments. That should cure the E unit problem, plus make sure all the fingers are making good contact. The issue of running better in reverse, than in forward, sounds like you need new brushes, and a good cleaning of the armature faces. I typically use 1200-1500 grit emery paper, to polish the armature faces. These steps should cure your issues.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If all else fails, pick up a rebuild kit, around $12-15, it has the drum and all the fingers. It'll be an interesting experience to rebuild your first E-Unit, but they go faster after the first one.


----------

